# nvidia gfx-card driving me close to insanity!

## steveb

geee! from today on, i revise my old statement, that girls are difficult! no way! NVidia GFX cards are the most difficult thing from now on for me (until i have a solution for that thing!)

i try to help someone out, by configuring her computer to work with a gf4. but this thing does not like me!

lspci output:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 01e0 (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 01eb (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 01ee (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 01ed (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 01ec (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 01ef (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 006c (rev a3)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

00:0d.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): nVidia Corporation nForce2 FireWire (IEEE 1394) Controller (rev a3)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev a2)

01:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

01:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

01:0c.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20376 (rev 02)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x] (rev a1)
```

startx output:

```
# startx -- -verbose 5 -logverbose 5

XFree86 Version 4.2.1 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 3 September 2002

        If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

        newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

        reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-xfs-r2 i686 [ELF] 

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sat Apr 12 02:27:12 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "Gfx1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc102"

(**) XKB: model: "pc102"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de_CH"

(**) XKB: layout: "de_CH"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(--) using VT number 8

(II) Open APM successful

(II) Module ABI versions:

        XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1

        XFree86 Video Driver: 0.5

        XFree86 XInput driver : 0.3

        XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1

        XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.3

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x8000003c, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 270f,1102 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 270f,1102 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 270f,1102 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 270f,1102 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 270f,1102 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 270f,1102 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 270f,1102 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 270f,1102 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 270f,1102 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 270f,1102 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 270f,1102 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,006e card 270f,1102 rev a3 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:07:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10bd,0320 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:0b:0: chip 13f6,0111 card 270f,1102 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:0c:0: chip 105a,3376 card 105a,6620 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,0281 card 1462,8943 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) LoadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Module scanpci: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) UnloadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (-1,0,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x02 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0x00009000 - 0x0000afff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0xe2000000 - 0xe2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) NVidia unknown chipset (0x0281) rev 161, Mem @ 0xe0000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0xe2000000 - 0xe201ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0xe2020000 - 0xe2020fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0xe2021000 - 0xe20210ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0xe3084000 - 0xe308403f (0x40) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0xe3083000 - 0xe30837ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0xe3085000 - 0xe30850ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0xe3082000 - 0xe3082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0xe3086000 - 0xe3086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0x00009c00 - 0x00009c0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0x00009800 - 0x0000983f (0x40) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0xe2000000 - 0xe201ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0xe2020000 - 0xe2020fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0xe2021000 - 0xe20210ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0xe3084000 - 0xe308403f (0x40) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0xe3083000 - 0xe30837ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0xe3085000 - 0xe30850ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0xe3082000 - 0xe3082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0xe3086000 - 0xe3086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0x00009c00 - 0x00009c0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0x00009800 - 0x0000983f (0x40) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0xe2000000 - 0xe201ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0xe2020000 - 0xe2020fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0xe2021000 - 0xe20210ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0xe3084000 - 0xe308403f (0x40) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0xe3083000 - 0xe30837ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0xe3085000 - 0xe30850ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0xe3082000 - 0xe3082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0xe3086000 - 0xe3086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0x00009c00 - 0x00009c0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0x00009800 - 0x0000983f (0x40) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "xie"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module xie

(II) UnloadModule: "xie"

(EE) Failed to load module "xie" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "pex5"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module pex5

(II) UnloadModule: "pex5"

(EE) Failed to load module "pex5" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.3123

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.1.10

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.3123

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-3123  Tue Aug 27 16:00:08 PDT 2002

(II) NVIDIA: NVIDIA driver for: RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2, Vanta,

        RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64, Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256,

        GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400, GeForce2 MX 100/200,

        Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go, GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS,

        GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra, Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460,

        GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420, Quadro4 500/550 XGL,

        Quadro4 200/400 NVS, NV18, NV18 , NV18  , NV18, NV18GL, NV18GL ,

        NV18GL  , 0x01F0, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500,

        Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200,

        Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL, Quadro4 700 XGL, NV28, NV28 ,

        NV28GL, NV28GL , GeForce2 Go, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

        GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, GeForce4 440 Go 64M,

        GeForce4 410 Go 16M, Quadro4 500 GoGL

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Chipset NV28  found

(II) Found 1 PCI NVIDIA devices

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0xe2000000 - 0xe201ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0xe2020000 - 0xe2020fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0xe2021000 - 0xe20210ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0xe3084000 - 0xe308403f (0x40) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0xe3083000 - 0xe30837ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0xe3085000 - 0xe30850ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0xe3082000 - 0xe3082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0xe3086000 - 0xe3086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0x00009c00 - 0x00009c0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0x00009800 - 0x0000983f (0x40) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0xe2000000 - 0xe201ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0xe2020000 - 0xe2020fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0xe2021000 - 0xe20210ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0xe3084000 - 0xe308403f (0x40) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0xe3083000 - 0xe30837ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0xe3085000 - 0xe30850ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0xe3082000 - 0xe3082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0xe3086000 - 0xe3086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] 0  0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [17] 0  0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] 0  0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [19] -1 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0x00009c00 - 0x00009c0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0x00009800 - 0x0000983f (0x40) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] 0  0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [29] 0  0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "3"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "CursorShadow" "yes"

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using HW cursor

(**) NVIDIA(0): enabling cursor shadow

(==) NVIDIA(0): video key set to default value of 0x83e

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of any AGP requested (try AGPGART, then try NVIDIA's AGP)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Chipset : "NV28 "

(--) NVIDIA(0): ChipID  : 0x10de0281

(--) NVIDIA(0): ChipRev : 0xa1

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): Found 2 CRTCs on board

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): Detected TV Encoder: Philips 7108A

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display 0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display 0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display 0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 350 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) NVIDIA(0): --- EDID Information for Display 0 ---

(II) NVIDIA(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 38d9  Serial#: 1346842937

(II) NVIDIA(0): Year: 2000  Week: 39

(II) NVIDIA(0): EDID Version: 1.2

(II) NVIDIA(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) NVIDIA(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreenSerration on. V.Sync Pulse req. if CompSync or SyncOnGreen

(II) NVIDIA(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 36  vert.: 27

(II) NVIDIA(0): Gamma: 2.01

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) NVIDIA(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) NVIDIA(0): GTF timings supported

(II) NVIDIA(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.285 greenY: 0.600

(II) NVIDIA(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.075   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298

(II) NVIDIA(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) NVIDIA(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) NVIDIA(0): #1: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) NVIDIA(0): #2: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 85  vid: 22953

(II) NVIDIA(0): #3: hsize: 2048  vsize 1536  refresh: 60  vid: 16609

(II) NVIDIA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) NVIDIA(0): clock: 157.5 MHz   Image Size:  352 x 264 mm

(II) NVIDIA(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1488 h_blank_end 1728 h_border: 0

(II) NVIDIA(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1072 v_border: 0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 110 kHz, PixClock max 240 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor name: S/M 900NF

(II) NVIDIA(0): Serial No: H2HN918365

(II) NVIDIA(0): --- End of EDID Information for Display 0 ---

(II) NVIDIA(0): EDID reported horizontal maximum for Display 0 : 2048

(II) NVIDIA(0): EDID reported vertical maximum for Display 0   : 1536

(II) NVIDIA(0): Processing requested modes for Display Device 0:

(II) NVIDIA(0):      "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0):      "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):      "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):      "1280x1024"

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Monitor1: Using default hsync range of 30.00-110.00kHz

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Monitor1: using default vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1792x1344,Monitor1) mode clock 261MHz exceeds DDC maximum 240MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for Display Device 0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (360, 270) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (90, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.1

(II) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER extension

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0xe2000000 - 0xe201ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0xe2020000 - 0xe2020fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0xe2021000 - 0xe20210ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0xe3084000 - 0xe308403f (0x40) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0xe3083000 - 0xe30837ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0xe3085000 - 0xe30850ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0xe3082000 - 0xe3082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0xe3086000 - 0xe3086fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] 0  0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [19] 0  0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [20] 0  0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [21] -1 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0x00009c00 - 0x00009c0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0x00009800 - 0x0000983f (0x40) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] 0  0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [31] 0  0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Memory and vga registers mapped

(II) NVIDIA(0): Verifying AGP usage for Screen 0...

(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 2X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVdriver kernel module enabled successfully

(II) NVIDIA(0): Interrupts enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): No MetaMode found for mode "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "640x480"
```

no dam error, but still only ASCII garbage characters on the screen.

i checked serval diffrend kernels (xfs, gaming, ac, etc..) and none of them worked. and i tryed virtualy any of the boot-options without any success!

i checked the old nvidia-kernel and the new one and still it does not work.

what to do? does any1 have this secret hint i am serching for?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## shadow255

It'd be helpful to see the XF86Config file being used - I'm going to make some presumptions based on what your log file reported.  It looks like there are 4 different screen resolution modes in the Screen section: 640x480 (default), 800x600, 1024x768 and 1280x1024.  Have you tried putting only one screen resolution in there, e.g.

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Monitor     "ViewSonic A75s"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

I'd try seeing if that helps first.  1280x1024 is being set as your virtual desktop size and X is then trying to render that at 640x480 - messy!  Hope this helps...

----------

## steveb

okay. this is my /etc/X11/XF86Config:

```
Section "Module"

        Load    "dbe"

        SubSection "extmod" 

                Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection 

        Load    "xie"

        Load    "pex5"

        Load    "record"

        Load    "xtrap"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "speedo"

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Gfx1"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        BusID           "PCI:02:00:0"

        Option          "NvAgp"         "3"

        Option          "CursorShadow"  "yes" 

        #VideoRam       128000

        Option          "DPMS"          "yes" 

        BusId           "PCI:02:00:0"

        Screen          0 

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Gfx2"

        Driver          "nv"

        BusID           "PCI:02:00:0"

        #VideoRam       128000

        Option          "DPMS"          "yes" 

        BusId           "PCI:02:00:0"

        Screen          0 

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard1"

        Driver          "Keyboard"

        Option          "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xfree86"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc102"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "de_CH"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse1"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol"      "PS/2"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Monitor1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        Device          "Gfx1"

        Monitor         "Monitor1"

        DefaultDepth    16

        Subsection      "Display"

                Depth   8

                Modes   "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

                ViewPort        0 0

        EndSubsection

        Subsection      "Display"

                Depth   16

                Modes   "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

                ViewPort        0 0

        EndSubsection

        Subsection      "Display"

                Depth   24

                Modes   "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

                ViewPort        0 0

        EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout" 

        Identifier      "Simple Layout" 

        Screen          0               "Screen0" 

        InputDevice     "Mouse1"        "CorePointer" 

        InputDevice     "Keyboard1"     "CoreKeyboard" 

EndSection
```

i don't think i made a error there.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## steveb

and just for the completeness. i readed the nvidia linux drivers readme and did some small one-liners to show if everything is okay:

```
#  find /proc/driver/nvidia -type f -exec echo -ne "\n{}:\n" \; -exec cat {} \;;echo 

/proc/driver/nvidia/version:

NVRM version: NVIDIA Linux x86 NVdriver Kernel Module  1.0-3123  Tue Aug 27 15:56:48 PDT 2002

GCC version:  distcc[3221] (dcc_cleanup_tempfiles) deleted 0 temporary files

/proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0:

Model:           NV28 

IRQ:             11

Video BIOS:      ??.??.??.??.??

Card Type:       AGP

/proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge:

Host Bridge:     nVidia (unknown)     

Fast Writes:     Not Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       2x 1x 

Registers:       0x1f00420b:0x00000102

/proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card:

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       2x 1x 

Registers:       0x1f000e1b:0x1f004102

/proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status:

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART (inactive)

AGP Rate:        2x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Disabled

```

```
# echo;lspci -xxx -vv -s $(lspci|grep -i geforce|grep -i "NV[0-9]"|awk '{print $1}')

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 8943

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 248 (1250ns min, 250ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Region 1: Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0

                Status: RQ=31 SBA+ 64bit- FW+ Rate=x1,x2

                Command: RQ=31 SBA- AGP+ 64bit- FW- Rate=x2

00: de 10 81 02 07 00 b0 02 a1 00 00 03 00 f8 00 00

10: 00 00 00 e0 08 00 00 d8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 62 14 43 89

30: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0b 01 05 01

40: 62 14 43 89 02 00 30 00 1b 0e 00 1f 02 41 00 1f

50: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 ce d6 23 00 0f 00 00 00

60: 01 44 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

a0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

b0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

c0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

d0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

e0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

f0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

```

```
# echo;modinfo NVdriver;echo 

filename:    /lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r1/video/NVdriver

description: <none>

author:      <none>

license:     "NVIDIA"

parm:        NVreg_VideoMemoryTypeOverride int

parm:        NVreg_EnableVia4x int

parm:        NVreg_EnableALiAGP int

parm:        NVreg_ReqAGPRate int

parm:        NVreg_UpdateKernelAGP int

parm:        NVreg_EnableAGPSBA int

parm:        NVreg_EnableAGPFW int

parm:        NVreg_SoftEDIDs int

parm:        NVreg_Mobile int

parm:        NVreg_ResmanDebugLevel int

parm:        NVreg_FlatPanelMode int

parm:        NVreg_SyncCrtcs int

```

```
# echo;qpkg -I -nc -vv nvidia*;echo

   /var/db/pkg/media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.3123/nvidia-glx-1.0.3123.ebuild

   /var/db/pkg/media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.3123-r2/nvidia-kernel-1.0.3123-r2.ebuild

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.3123

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.3123-r2

```

```
# echo;for i in $(echo /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so* /usr/lib/libGL.so* /usr/lib/libGLcore.so* /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/video/NVdriver*);do if [ -f "$i" ];then ls -lah $i;else echo $i is missing;fi;done;echo

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         329K Apr 12 01:06 /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           43 Apr 12 03:39 /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           44 Apr 12 03:39 /usr/lib/libGL.so -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1.0.3123

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           44 Apr 12 03:39 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1.0.3123

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           48 Apr 12 03:39 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.3123

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           48 Apr 12 03:39 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.3123

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1.1M Apr 12 01:06 /lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r1/video/NVdriver

```

```
# echo;if [ -r "/usr/X11R6/bin/gears" ];then ldd /usr/X11R6/bin/gears;else echo "gears not installed.";fi;echo

gears not installed.

```

```
# echo;for i in $(echo /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/XF86Config /usr/X11R6/etc/X11/XF86Config /etc/XF86Config /etc/X11/XF86Config);do if [ -r "$i" ];then check=$(cat $i|sed -e 's/#.*//'|grep -i Driver[[:space:]]*\"nvidia\");if [ "$check" != "" ]; then echo -ne "$i:\n$check\n";else echo -ne "$i:\Missing 'Driver \"nvidia\" entry\n";fi;check=$(cat $i|sed -e 's/#.*//'|grep -i Load[[:space:]]*\"glx\");if [ "$check" != "" ]; then echo -ne "$i:\n$check\n";else echo -ne "$i:\nMissing 'Load \"glx\"' entry\n";fi;fi;done;echo

/etc/X11/XF86Config:

        Driver          "nvidia"

/etc/X11/XF86Config:

        Load    "glx"

```

```
# echo;lsmod|grep -i "agpgart\|nvdriver";echo

NVdriver             1067328   0  (unused)

```

```
# echo;grep -i config_agp /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r)/.config;echo;grep -i config_drm /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r)/.config;echo;grep -i config_fb /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r)/.config;echo;grep -i config_mtrr /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r)/.config;echo

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_8151 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_FB is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

```

i have agpgart compiled as module and NOT loaded!

the kernel is very small. i first try to get x working with that kernel and then i will add more to the kernel, but as long the gf4 card is not working with x, i don't see a reason to kill my self with a big kernel and wait to much till the kernel get's compiled if i need to change something.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## shadow255

 *steveb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i don't think i made a error there.
> 
> cheers
> ...

 

I'm not saying you made an error there - just trying to troubleshoot by making the configuration as simple as possible.  If you haven't tried using a single screen res instead of the 4 you've got there, then you're not simplifying your configuration.

All that aside, there is another troubling thing in your logfile output and in your XF86Config file, but I'm not enough of an X guru to know what it's all about.  You've got warnings about xie and pex5 modules not loading - I don't use those modules and am not familiar with what they're supposed to do, and I expect they're not the culprit, but just for the sake of troubleshooting, you might try commenting them out in the XF86Config as well.

I don't know why, but this subject is not wrapping well in my browser - so if you haven't been seeing all the text in my replies, this might explain things too.  My parting shot: try setting your NvAgp option to "0" to disable agp while you're troubleshooting.  Simplify first - it might get a working display going which will then allow you to add back in the complex stuff and see what's causing things to break.

----------

## steveb

 *shadow255 wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*   
> 
> i don't think i made a error there.
> 
> cheers
> ...

 

sorry! i did not say or wanted to say, that you say i have made a error!

anyway... i tryed everything! setting NvAgp to 0, 1, 2 and 3. none of them helped.

i installed the new driver -> did not help

i only used the nvidia screen section -> did not help

i recompiled xfree -> did not help

i recompiled glibc -> did not help

i compiled serval times diffrend kernels (with agpgart as module, without it, with fb support, without fb support and serval diffrend combinations of those options) -> did not help

i tryed so manny things, that i don't know what is left!

cheers

SteveB

----------

## shadow255

Argh, that is very vexing!

One more thing you may not have tried:  unmerge the Nvidia driver and see if you can run X using the kernel-supplied driver.  You'll need to modify XF86Config to tell it to use nv instead of nvidia, but this may at least tell you whether the card can produce non-console output in X.

Good luck, I hope you find a solution!

----------

## steveb

 *shadow255 wrote:*   

> Argh, that is very vexing!
> 
> One more thing you may not have tried:  unmerge the Nvidia driver and see if you can run X using the kernel-supplied driver.  You'll need to modify XF86Config to tell it to use nv instead of nvidia, but this may at least tell you whether the card can produce non-console output in X.
> 
> Good luck, I hope you find a solution!

 

did that as well. no luck  :Sad: 

because the gforce4 is not handled by the nv driver and i tryed to tweak by changing the ChipID, but i did not have any success!

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Weejoker

I'm getting the same here with the 3123's and my GF 4 Ti4200 on my NForce2-based mobo.  :Sad: 

As soon as I type "startx", the screen goes blank, flickers a few times and then hangs there. I can't even access the console - only Ctrl-Alt-Del works.   :Crying or Very sad: 

When looking at the XFree86 log, it resembles exactly what steveb has  :Sad: 

If anybody has an idea whats at fault, please point us in the right direction.

----------

## Weejoker

I managed to get it working just 5 mins later. 

I simply passed pci=noacpi to the kernel and now I have ugly TWM staring back at me.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## handsomepete

Ack, this page is horribly widened.  Here's my suggestion.  First off, get all of that junk out of your XF86Config (as someone suggested earlier).  Was this config generated or did you copy it from another distro?  Anyways, copy it to XF86Config.old or something and go in and comment out all of the stuff that could be considered extra or unnecessary.  For instance:

```

#       Load    "xie" 

#       Load    "pex5" 

#       Load    "record" 

#       Load    "xtrap" 

```

(at least I think so - I don't recognize 'em, but I could be wrong)

...and change your Device def to something simple, removing all the extra junk:

```

Section "Device" 

        Identifier      "Gfx1" 

        VendorName "Nvidia"

        Boardname   "Geforce"

        Driver          "nvidia" 

EndSection 

```

..and change your Screen section to the bare minimum:

```

Section "Screen" 

    Identifier  "Screen0" 

    Device      "Gfx1" 

    Monitor     "Monitor1" 

    DefaultDepth 16 

    Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       16 

        Modes       "800x600" 

        ViewPort    0 0 

    EndSubsection 

EndSection 

```

Finally, compile agpgart in to the kernel (not as a module) and do not use the nvidia agp.  Re-emerge the stable available nvidia driver.  If it still fails, use the "generic" driver and shoot your display depth down to 8 and mode to "640x480".  If *that* doesn't work, well, you need more help than I can provide.  If it works, start uncommenting things or adding features/enable nvidia agp and see what breaks it.

I see as I've been writing this that Weejoker got his working by passing pci=noacpi to the kernel.  So try that.

----------

## steveb

ahhhh... after some time leaving this box and not doing anything.... i checked today for a new bios for the motherboard. and guess what? there was one!

after installing it and rebooting into linux -> everything works  :Smile: 

cheers

SteveB

ps: okay! nvidia gfx are not that difficult! i go back to my statement: girls are difficult! <dreaming>i would kill for the option to update/downgrade their bios!</dreaming>

----------

